# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  How to join Fibro Cement Sheets

## reetzy

Hi all 
Just found this website  :2thumbsup:  Question i have is i have started turning half of my carport into another room and will be using the same fibro cement sheets for the wall and need to know how to join them so you cannot see the joins. First time doing this so any advice would be appreciated. Also should i remove all the cornice and put up new stuff or try and cut and match up to the existing stuff up already?

----------


## Bedford

Welcome Reetzy,   

> Question i have is i have started turning half of my carport into another room and will be using the same fibro cement sheets for the wall and need to know how to join them so you cannot see the joins.

   It is usually joined with an H shaped plastic strip, but is still visable ( depending on the age of the house you may see these in the eave lining sheets)    

> Also should i remove all the cornice and put up new stuff or try and cut and match up to the existing stuff up already?

  Usually cornice covers the wall and ceiling sheet join, are there wall sheets there already?

----------


## reetzy

Carport was a basic square shape and i ran a wall down the center so have to cornice the new wall on both sides and have to marry it up with the existing stuff i cut a section out to fit wall in.

----------


## Rod Dyson

[quote=reetzy;797065] 
 Question i have is i have started turning half of my carport into another room and will be using the same fibro cement sheets for the wall and need to know how to join them so you cannot see the joins.]/quote] 
 Is there a reason why you want to use "fibro" sheets for the walls?  The term "fibro" can mean several different types of "fibre cement sheets".  Depending on how you intend to use this room should dictate the type of lining you use rather than just matching what is there. 
Typically as bedford has mentioned "fibre cement' sheets most commonly used for car ports are a square edged sheet and joined with the h mould.  They are not designed for a flush finish as say villaboard or plasterboard that has a recessed edge for jointing.   
Having said that it is not impossible to joint these sheets, you would need to treat the joins as you would a butt joint. Search butt joints on the forum and you will find some very useful posts on how to trowel butt joints. 
For the walls I would consider using villaboard if required for impact resistance or plasterboard if this is not a requirement.   

> Also should i remove all the cornice and put up new stuff or try and cut and match up to the existing stuff up already?

  If you mean leaving the cornice up and cutting the sheet up to the underside of the cornice, I would remove the cornice and replace it.  If you mean putting up cornice to match the existing on a new wall/ceiling junction that will butt up to an existing wall/ceiling junction, then it is quite ok to match to the existing. 
Cheers Rod

----------

